
K Language: Remarks on Style (1995) [pdf] - lelf
http://nsl.com/papers/style.pdf
======
mathattack
Where is K being used nowadays? Banks? 1010data?

~~~
RodgerTheGreat
1010data indeed still uses K as a core language for its infrastructure,
supplemented with some C libraries here and there. The internally-maintained
fork of k3 has grown some interesting features over the years, both unique and
borrowed from newer K releases. I hear "Shakti" aka k7/k9 is used by a handful
of cryptocoin exchanges. Their needs drove a number of design considerations
in early k7, but I'm not up to date on k9. Most of the k4/kdb+/Q users I know
work at hedge funds.

------
ScottBurson
> _Names should be easy to type._ [emphasis in original]

I see. This is why your language is called "K".

Permit me to disagree. Reading code is harder than writing it. Names should be
easy to _read_. Typing can be assisted by autocomplete in editors -- already
an old technology.

~~~
RodgerTheGreat
long names obscure the patterns in expressions, and make idioms harder to pick
out. In APL-family languages, the ability to visually pattern-match aids
comprehension. It's a skill that must be learned, though. This may sound
implausible until you've tried it.

~~~
kick
This is extremely right. If you see it as notation, or an actual language,
instead of the paper tape-emulating languages we have around now, it's
actually one of the only sane ways to do it.

